# CLOSED



## Chaunter (Apr 4, 2020)

*I'M FINISHING UP THE REST OF THE CURRENT QUEUE THEN I'M TAPPING OUT FOR NOW ; v; /*

*TURNIPS ARE SELLING FOR 404!*
_I will keep this open as long as I possibly can! _

*THE RULES*
Stay on the path, go straight to the shop, and please try to be quick and considerate of others waiting ; v; / Thank you!

*FIRST VISIT PRICE* --
2 NMT (or 4 white streetlamps) OR 1 NMT + an item on my wishlist.
(I don't need repeat items so I will be updating my wishlist as frequently as possible!)
*SECOND+ VISIT PRICE* --
1 NMT OR 99k

*THE PROCESS* --
1. Please comment in this thread with your in game name/town name
2. Join the queue here! (Please join using your TBT username if you can!)
3. Drop NMT/items outside of the airport _before_ heading over to the shop.
    (If it's your second+ visit, you can drop bells off on your way out.)
4. Press "-" to leave when you're done! (Please leave through the airport only if paying with bells)
5. You can visit as many times as you'd like but you have to jump back into the queue and wait your turn again!
6. (Optional) Please leave me a feedback rating if you can/want to? I appreciate them ♥


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 4, 2020)

What a cool system. How do you do this. Hehe

Daniel of East Isles here

I think i made a mistake but i think i know how to handle it already. Sorry


----------



## lakeside (Apr 4, 2020)

Heyo my in-game name is Claudia, island name is Avalon. 

edit: thanks!


----------



## dewdal (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi IGN is Dalton Island Name is treetopia


----------



## Chomplete (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey, very new here but just got the game a couple days ago, and keen to get that online rolling! 
Name is Dylan and island I named Sagwaii


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 4, 2020)

My IGN is Ilana and my island is Arcadia


----------



## l3lossom (Apr 4, 2020)

Wow I agree, this is a cool system! I’m new to the game, what are NMT?

IGN is Vonnie and my island name is Issun!


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 4, 2020)

I got the hang of it. Your supposed to leave the page and queue again. So cool. Haha


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 4, 2020)

l3lossom said:


> Wow I agree, this is a cool system! I’m new to the game, what are NMT?
> 
> IGN is Vonnie and my island name is Issun!


Nook mile tickets! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



SeraphicOrder said:


> What a cool system. How do you do this. Hehe
> 
> Daniel of East Isles here
> 
> I think i made a mistake but i think i know how to handle it already. Sorry


Thank you! Yeah, I found this site through the AC Discord and it's amazing!! SO much easier then doing it manually! The site is super simple and easy to set up, it's nice!


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 4, 2020)

Its amazing and very organized. Your island is just as organized. Ill wait for my next turn. Thank you so much


----------



## dewdal (Apr 4, 2020)

Awesome island! Thank you!


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 4, 2020)

Just a heads up! I will need to close the gate at around 8:45PM PT so I can set the clock back to keep the turnip prices at 404! So if this thread hasn't died by then and you're waiting in queue, just be aware ; v; /


----------



## shfq (Apr 4, 2020)

Heyy i had 1 NMT + 2 floor light, is this works? IGN shfq from Kanto island


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 4, 2020)

shfq said:


> Heyy i had 1 NMT + 2 floor light, is this works? IGN shfq from Kanto island


Absolutely!


----------



## shfq (Apr 4, 2020)

Chaunter said:


> Absolutely!


Great! Let me know when it's ready!


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 4, 2020)

shfq said:


> Great! Let me know when it's ready!


You'll have to join the queue linked in the first post! ; o; /


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 4, 2020)

Bambie of Kwamboo! Was freaking out about turnips so would love to join in.


----------



## icewin (Apr 4, 2020)

Love to join have NMT and a shell lamp, IGN: Tony from Icewin


----------



## Katfaise (Apr 4, 2020)

edit: change of plans! Sorry <3


----------



## J e s s (Apr 4, 2020)

I’d love to come and sell my turnips! I can leave 2 NMT  I’m Jess from Serenity


----------



## RandomWeeb (Apr 4, 2020)

Are you still open? 2 NMT ready and waiting 
IGN: RandomWeeb
Island: Shirogumi


----------



## l3lossom (Apr 4, 2020)

It looks like it disconnected me. Am I still okay to come?


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 4, 2020)

Sorry guys, there was a connection error. I've set it back up with a new code! idk if you'll need to get back into queue again or not?
@l3lossom, it says you're the next in line. Can you let me know if it's working for you? ; v;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Ok perfect! looks like it still works! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

I will be temporarily closing my gates in about 30 minutes so I can set the clock back to maintain turnip prices! Now that I know I can change the dodo code on the turnip exchange site without affecting the queue, everyone should be fine to just stay in queue as they are.  It shouldn't take more than 5 minutes.


----------



## RandomWeeb (Apr 4, 2020)

glad to hear it  thank you for doing this


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 4, 2020)

This is one of the few times that i am actually enjoying forming a line. Haha.

I should use this system in the future too. Its more organized


----------



## shay_walken (Apr 4, 2020)

Hii I'm new here, is this still open? 
IGN: Shay
Island: Walken


----------



## RandomWeeb (Apr 4, 2020)

thank you!!


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 4, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> This is one of the few times that i am actually enjoying forming a line. Haha.
> 
> I should use this system in the future too. Its more organized


Haha yeah, I love being able to see how many people are ahead of you especially! It makes it a lot easier to wait when you know where you are in the queue! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Closing the gates for a sec to change the clock! Will have them open again in just a few minutes!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Ok, it's back up! 

I'll be away for a second, I have to take my dogs out /


----------



## RandomWeeb (Apr 4, 2020)

for second trips do we need to reque?


----------



## shendere (Apr 4, 2020)

hi! it'll be:
Fayt from Outset, visit 2NMT


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 4, 2020)

RandomWeeb said:


> for second trips do we need to reque?


Yes please! It makes it fair for everyone ; v; /


----------



## RandomWeeb (Apr 5, 2020)

Chaunter said:


> Yes please! It makes it fair for everyone ; v; /


Thanks for informing me! I was checking just in case! I'll be patiently waiting in the queue. Thanks


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks so much!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 5, 2020)

I’d love to come.
IGN: Shawn
Island: Winterwood
What is the maximum number of visits I can do?


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 5, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I’d love to come.
> IGN: Shawn
> Island: Winterwood
> What is the maximum number of visits I can do?


You can visit as many times as you'd like!  You just have to jump back into the queue each time /


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 5, 2020)

Chaunter said:


> You can visit as many times as you'd like!  You just have to jump back into the queue each time /


Sure sounds good. So you’ll send the code when it’s my turn?


----------



## l3lossom (Apr 5, 2020)

Okay, I'm done for now but if you're still open later I'll definitely come back! Thank you so much!! <3


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 5, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Sure sounds good. So you’ll send the code when it’s my turn?


The turnip exchange site will give you the code when it's your turn


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 5, 2020)

Completely different topolic but who is the villager singing near your nooks? She or hes creepy hahha


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 5, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> Completely different topolic but who is the villager singing near your nooks? She or hes creepy hahha


LOL I hid a radio behind the vending machine so it give a shopping plaza vibe! haha

or that's what I'd intended anyways.... lol


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 5, 2020)

Ooooooo i thought it was a villager singing hahaha


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 5, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> Ooooooo i thought it was a villager singing hahaha


lol my villagers do that sometimes. They'll be hiding behind the trees singing along with it LOL


----------



## Chevelle (Apr 5, 2020)

Chaunter said:


> *IF THIS THREAD IS STILL OPEN, SO ARE MY GATES!
> YOU MUST READ EVERYTHING BELOW BEFORE VISITING!*
> 
> *TURNIPS ARE SELLING FOR 404!*
> ...


Zach from Hyrule Island


----------



## clifflhx (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi, we are current in queue 2, I used the other account to join the queue but that account cannot reply here. Our game name is 旺财^～^，can you give the Onboarding code here when it is our turn? The account we used to join in the queue might not be able to get reply

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



clifflhx said:


> Hi, we are current in queue 2, I used the other account to join the queue but that account cannot reply here. Our game name is 旺财^～^，can you give the Onboarding code here when it is our turn? The account we used to join in the queue might not be able to get reply


IGN 旺财^～^
Island 猪


----------



## SW7777 (Apr 5, 2020)

I would love to come to your island! Thanks a lo!! I will leave 1 NMT and 1 shell lamp! I am 旺财^～^ from 猪island


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 5, 2020)

clifflhx said:


> Hi, we are current in queue 2, I used the other account to join the queue but that account cannot reply here. Our game name is 旺财^～^，can you give the Onboarding code here when it is our turn? The account we used to join in the queue might not be able to get reply


No, sorry ): If you're still in the queue it should give you the code when it's your turn /
As long as I know the ign/town name of whoever is coming by, it's fine.


----------



## clifflhx (Apr 5, 2020)

Chaunter said:


> No, sorry ): If you're still in the queue it should give you the code when it's your turn /
> As long as I know the ign/town name of whoever is coming by, it's fine.


thanks，we are good as long as we can see the code in the queue page when it is our turn


----------



## a pomeranian (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm Marzi from Pan! I have 1 NMT and an iron wall rack!


----------



## DrDumbDumb (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey  

In game name is Dumb Dumb 
town name Konoha


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 5, 2020)

*UPDATE -- PLEASE READ!*

HEY! I'm going to go ahead and end it here! I will be letting everyone else that's already in the queue stop by and then that's all for tonight! If you aren't already in the queue at the time of this post, please do not join! ; v; /


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks chaunter. Im after shawn thanks so much


----------



## ElaineC (Apr 5, 2020)

IGN:cjh610, Island:可爱君
Thank you～


----------



## Chaunter (Apr 5, 2020)

ElaineC said:


> IGN:cjh610, Island:可爱君
> Thank you～


Sorry, this is closed now. I'm finishing up the people that were already in the queue as of my previous post and then I'm off. Sorry ; o;


----------

